# first service on my RV



## 102976 (Feb 15, 2007)

My RV imported new is duo for its first service. Has any body used LOGICAL AUTOMOTIVE SOLUTIONS or Mobile RV, Any recomendation will be much appreciated.


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: first srviceMy RV*



aswan said:


> My RV imported new is duo for its first service. Has any body used LOGICAL AUTOMOTIVE SOLUTIONS or Mobile RV, Any recomendation will be much appreciated.


Not used them myself but have read and heard a lot about them.
Both have very good reputations


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Where are you based Aswan?

Dave Evans of Dave's motorhomes is an excellent RV mechanic and based in Cannock 07968 429111.


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi aswan
Our Rockwood was serviced by Logical, as they are only 25 miles away from us. We were quoted approximately £800 for a full chassis and coach service, which we thought was a tad expensive......
When we came to collect the RV and pay, the bill had surprisingly risen to £2500, and more work was needed :roll: :roll: 
I asked them to fit my new electric step at a later date and they welded it on????? It clearly states in the handbook not to weld it...... It broke during a weekend and I took it back so that they could fix it properly (which they did). The price for fitting the step was about £120....
I have no doubt that the general workmanship is of reasonable quality but I do wonder about their pricing policy and as a result I will not be using them again. We are having Duncan (damondunc) do our next service in a few days time.
Hope this helps

Keith


----------



## 101002 (Sep 16, 2006)

I had Duncan damondunc of Star Spangled Spanner Mobile RV Service very meticulous and reasonable and will travel. He is well known on this site and is always willing to give advice.


Big Frank


----------

